# Sistema de Telemetría con Radiomodems



## fedebuyito (Nov 14, 2008)

Que tal, me encuentro con determinados dispositivos que tienen interface de comunicación rs232 y que necesito manejar desde un PC. En una conexión uno a uno (PC con dispositivo) estos realizan las siguientes operaciones de comunicación:

reciben: (byte de identificacion de dispositivo) + (byte de indentificacion de comando)
ejemplo1: FF01. Secuencia de bytes que le solicita al dispositivo "FF" realizar el comando "01", que es en este caso-> "enviar datos de telemetría"

envían: (byte de identificacion de dispositivo) + (bytes de datos)
ejemplo2 (en respuesta al ejemplo1): FF0A2EFE secuencia de respuesta que le dice a la PC que el dispositivo "FF" le envía los datos de telemetría "0A2EFE"

Ahora bien, mi problema es que tengo más de un dispositivo que quiero comandar desde la PC y además cada uno se encuentra a muchos km de distancia. Por lo que la opción de utilizar radiomodems es la que tengo sugerida.
Necesito encontrar algún sistema que "concentre" la información rs232 que viaja en sentido hacia la PC y hacia los dispositivos y la distribuya a estos según al destinatario que corresponda y por medio del byte de identificación, ya que este "protocolo" de comunicación que detallé en los ejemplos es fijo e inalterable. No sé casi nada de Radiomodems pero quiero saber si estos sistemas tienen la suficiente inteligencia como para distribuir a las terminales remotas a partir de la trama de bytes que reciben y si es factible lo que propongo.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 15, 2008)

Cada estación remota comunicada con un radiomodem, transmisor mediante SMS ó TCP/IP, tiene un tren de comunicación compuesto de tres partes: 
(1) Identificación de quién quiere hablar con quién (tu duda), 
(2) que quiere decirle (datos, custiones de servico, protocolos, etc) y 
(3) verificación del paquete de datos, aveces llamado CRC, análisis de errores críticos.
Cuando leas o escribas desde la PC a una estación remota con un radiomodem, si o si deberás llamar a esta estación por su dirección en la red, y luego leer/escribir los datos que te interesan.
En la programación mínima y previa de cada radio modem, está vía switch o software, la asignación de una dirección específica, en general nominada entre 1 y 32. Esta dirección será única para cada aparato.
*Ejemplo básico en ModBus:* [(Direccion 1 llama a Direccion 4), (le escribirá Byts, empezando desde el Byt número 100 y enviando un total de 20), (los datos serán escritos en el destino a partir del Byt destino número 10, y en un total de 20 datos), (CRC)]
O sea que la estación 1, la PC, escribe en un remoto llamado  estación 4, Byts (palabras) desde la número 100 hasta la número 120, y en el destino esas palabras se verán escritas desde la palabra número 10 hasta la número 30, luego las palabras de control de transmisión


----------



## fedebuyito (Nov 16, 2008)

1) Quieres decir entonces que en ese sistema que propones sirve el protocolo de comunicacion que comento al principio? es decir: alcanza con ese byte de identificacion para que el concentrador de radio modem distribuya los datos al destino correcto? Si esto es asi: 
1.a) Qué marca o aparato concreto y con qué especificaciones me puedes recomendar?
1.b) Porque transmitir en TCP/IP o SMS si el ruteo se consigue con la trama rs232

2) No interpreto tu ejemplo en ModBus, Mod Bus que es?

Saludos.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 16, 2008)

Radiomodem en RS232 hay de muchas marcas en el mercado. 
1.a  Te sugiero que averigues en www.damez.com.ar ó www.schillig.com.ar por nombrar dos que conozco ó uso.
1.b    Al usar comunicación por SMS, se solucionan dos de los problemas más notorios de los radio modems. La necesidad de una relativa visión directa entre las antenas, y la presencia de estas antenas a gran altura y descubiertas, son perfectos pararrayos y asesinos de equipos de comunicación.
Los transmisores SMS, el COM9807 de www.iea.com.ar por ejemplo, usa antenas tipo celular, y usa la red de celulares, por lo queel alcance está relacionado con la red de Personal, Claro ó Movistar.
Los comunicadores tienen entrada por puerto RS232.
Usaría TCP/IP si además necesitaría poner una red de PC, entonces hago todo en uno. También tengo antenas altas y peligrosas con los rayos
2  Modbus es un protocolo abierto y estandard de comunicación entre PLC y SCADAS www.modbus.org
Saludos


----------



## fedebuyito (Nov 20, 2008)

He leido mucha de la información que me has sugerido, muchas gracias por tu aporte.
Saludos.-


----------

